# Invention



## bdskelly (May 5, 2018)




----------



## foamheart (May 5, 2018)

But your hands smell so good!


----------



## bluewhisper (May 5, 2018)

This is why Real Men don't have any hair on the backs of their fingers.


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 10, 2018)

Ha!!  Kinda reminds me of all the things I did before I quit drinking.
Gary


----------

